# Weekly competition 2011-07



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F R2 F' U F' U R2 U'
*2. *F' U' R' F2 R' U F' R2
*3. *R' F' U2 R F2 R' F R' F U2
*4. *U' F2 U' F' U2 F2 R F' U2
*5. *F U F2 U' R F' U R2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 U' L' D2 R' U B' D' R' F'
*2. *F2 U2 R D B D2 F L2 R B L F U F' U' F' D2 R
*3. *L2 R2 B' D' B L U B R2 B2 R B F' R' U2 F2 R2 F
*4. *B' U2 B2 D' U2 F U R B D' B2 U' R B' L2 F2 L2
*5. *F' L2 D' L F D U2 F U' B2 L B' F2 L2 R F2 L U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' Rw2 F L D' Rw2 R2 U F2 Uw' Rw' Fw' Rw2 Uw' L' R' D2 B' Uw' R2 D F2 L2 Rw2 D2 Fw Rw2 D' L' Fw' R2 Fw' Uw Rw B' D' U' B2 Uw2 R'
*2. *Fw2 L2 R' D2 Rw2 D U L' Uw' U' F2 Uw L Rw R' D2 L F Uw F' L2 Rw D2 L' Fw2 Rw' U2 Rw' R2 B' F' L' F2 R' F2 U' F Rw2 D F
*3. *Rw2 D2 L2 Fw D2 Rw' R' F D' Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw F' R' D2 Uw Fw D2 Uw2 U2 Fw Rw' Uw R' F' R' F' Uw2 F2 L D Uw' U Fw2 D' U Fw' F L2
*4. *B' F2 L' D2 B Fw' D2 B' R2 U' B' F' R' Fw2 U' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 L2 Rw U2 Fw2 D' Rw' R U Fw R U B2 Rw2 R B Fw' Rw2 D' Uw' Rw R
*5. *L D Fw' F2 Rw' U2 Fw' Uw Fw' F' D Uw U F2 U' L' B2 F' D2 Rw2 R D2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 R Uw U' Fw2 D Uw2 F2 U' L D' Fw2 D' B2 D L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B R' Uw2 U' L Lw' F2 R' F L2 R Bw2 U' Bw2 R Uw2 B L2 Uw' Rw2 D B' Lw R' Uw2 Rw R' Fw2 Rw B' L Bw2 Fw2 L2 R Fw' Uw Bw' R' D U' B2 Uw' R' Dw Bw2 F2 U B2 D Dw Fw' L Uw B' Fw' F Lw' Uw' Lw2
*2. *Bw Uw U L2 B Bw' F Rw2 D Uw Lw Rw Bw' Fw' F Rw2 Uw2 Lw R Bw Fw2 F Rw2 R Fw D Dw' L' Lw R2 D2 B2 Bw D2 U' L2 R D' B2 Uw F' Lw2 B2 D F2 Dw2 Lw2 F Uw2 U Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Lw2 R B2 U F D'
*3. *Bw F Dw2 B L2 D F U R2 D' Dw' Lw2 D2 Rw F' R2 Dw' Rw2 Dw Uw Bw2 U' R D' R Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Bw' D' Lw2 D Dw2 Uw' U Fw D Dw2 U Bw' Uw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw2 B Bw L2 Lw' F2 U' Bw' D' Uw' Rw Fw D
*4. *Uw B L' R Uw Fw2 Rw2 D2 Bw' Fw R Fw2 F' Rw2 Dw B' D Lw' Bw' Rw' Fw' R2 D' Rw D' Bw Fw Lw' D Uw Lw B U' L2 Dw L Bw' F' Rw' Bw Fw2 F' U' Lw Rw2 Dw' Rw2 B2 L' R' Dw2 L R Dw2 Lw Uw2 Bw' Fw F' Lw2
*5. *U2 Fw F' Rw2 B2 F2 L' F2 Uw2 L2 B' D L2 D R' B' Fw' D' B2 Dw2 B2 Fw' F' Lw Rw' Bw2 Rw' U2 B U' Rw' Fw2 D2 Lw R2 Bw2 Uw U' B Rw2 U Bw Uw Lw Fw D2 U L' Rw2 U' Lw B' Lw2 R2 Bw Uw U L2 R Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U 2F F2 2L' 2D2 3U' 2R' 2F2 3R 3F' 2L' 3R D' 3R' U2 B2 2L U2 2R2 2U' B F2 U 2R' 2F2 D' 2R2 3F D2 2L2 2D2 2B L' F' U2 2L2 2D' B' 2R B L' 3R' 3U2 2B 3F' F 2D 3R' 2D' F2 L 2L' F 3U2 2U' 2F' L 2R 3U2 U' R2 2U' B2 D2 2R 2B2 F 2D2 2F' 2R' F2 L' 2F 2U2 B2 L2 2L2 D2 2D' 2U
*2. *3U 2U' L 2L D 2F2 L' D' 3U2 2B2 2D2 3U' 2U2 U 3R2 3U2 2L' R D 3U 3R' 2D2 B F' U2 B2 2D L' R 3U2 2U 2F 2L' 2F' D2 2R 2F' D 3U2 F2 2D' 2F2 2L2 2R R 3U' 2U' B2 2B2 F 2U2 F L 2U 3R F L2 2B' 2D2 3F2 2R2 3F2 2D R' 2B2 2R2 3U' 2L2 B' 2F' D 2D2 3U2 2U 2L' R B' F 2L' 2R'
*3. *D B2 2L B D 3U 3F F 2D 2U2 B 2B2 3F' 2F' 2D2 B' 2D2 2U' R2 2D2 U2 R U 3F' U' B2 2B' R2 3U' 2F D' 3R' R 2D 2B 3F2 2U' 2L R2 2B 2D' U2 2B 2L' 3R' B 2R 2U 3F 2F' F 2U2 3F2 D' 3U' 2U2 L 3F2 2F 2R' R2 2U2 2R' F' L2 B' 2F2 R 3F' 3U2 R 3U' 3F2 D' 2U B' R' 2B' F2 R'
*4. *2F' R F2 D' 2F D2 3R 2U' 2R2 3F' D L2 2B2 3R' R 2B2 D2 3U U' 2B R 2B' 2F' F L' 2L2 2U 2L2 2U 3R 2B L' 3R B2 2B2 3R 2U 3F2 L' 2F F2 D2 2U' U' 2B 3F' F2 3R' 2R2 2D' F D' 2U2 3R2 2D' L' 2B 3F' 2L' 2R' 2B D2 R' 2D 3U' F 3R2 2R2 F' D 3U2 U2 B' U' F' 2D 3U2 2U U2 2L
*5. *F2 2R 2F' 2R' U2 2B' F2 2L2 U2 R2 D' 2L' B' F' 3U' 2R2 B' 2B 2F2 2U 2B 2D' 2F2 R 3U 3R 3F2 F' R' F2 3R2 U2 F 3R U2 B' 2B' R2 2U 2R' B 2D' 3U' 2B 2F2 2D' 2U' U2 3R2 2D2 2L2 2D' 3U' 2B 3F' 2L' 2U' 3F2 3U' 3R' 2D' 2B' 2F' R U2 B' 2U2 B' D' F 2L F2 R' D2 2D 3F' R' B' 3R2 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U2 3F' 2U U2 2R D2 3U L D 2B2 D 3B2 3F2 2R R U' 3R R 3B' 2U B2 3L' 2R 3D 3U B2 2B' F 3R B' U F 3U' 2U2 F' 2U' B' L' 2L 3D 2F2 2D U' 2R B' 2R 3F' 2L2 3L' 3B L' 2F' 3L' 3D2 2U 3L' 3R 3F D2 F2 2L' 3B 2F F2 D2 3U 2R 3B' 3L' 3B2 F2 2U2 L' R2 U' L' D B' 2R2 D 2D2 3D2 2U2 2B 3B' F 2D2 2B R' 2D 3D2 3B2 3L' 3D 2B2 3F' U' B' 3B2 F
*2. *3F2 2L' 2B2 2F' D 2D' 3D' F' 2L D U' 2B' 2F' F2 L' 2L 3F' 2L2 2R' 2B L 2L2 3L' 2F' 3D2 L2 2L' R2 2F' F2 3U' U2 2R' B' F' 2U2 2L2 R2 3B 2U2 U 2B2 D2 2F 3R2 3U2 2F2 2D2 B2 2B U 2L2 2D2 U 3R' 3F D' 2B' 3F' L2 U2 2F R D' 2U2 B 2B 3L' R' U' 3B2 F2 2U 2B 3L' 2R2 2B 3B2 D R' B' 3B 3F2 2F 3L2 U' B 3U B2 3D 2U2 F 3U2 B2 2D2 2R' 2U2 L' 2L2 2R'
*3. *2R2 2U2 3F2 3U2 3B2 3F2 2U2 2L F' 3D' 3U2 3B 2R' R' F' 2L2 3R F' D2 2D 2U' U2 B 3L2 R2 3D' 2F U2 2L2 3B' 3L2 2B2 F2 3D' 3U 2U 2B2 F 3R 2B' 2L' 2U' F2 D 3U2 U 2L 3U2 U R' 2F L' 3L2 3R' 3U2 2L' 3B' 3F 2F2 D2 3B 3R 2D2 3U 2U2 U2 2B2 2U' L2 F 3L R' 3D' L2 F' 3U2 3F' L' 2F2 F' 2L U 2B F' L2 3L 2D' 2U B' 3F L' 2D2 3D' 3U' 2U2 3R' 3F' 3D' 2B2 2L'
*4. *3U' F' 2D U2 2L 3B2 U 2L 3F2 3D B' 2R2 B2 3B2 3L2 3R2 2R2 D2 2D2 3B 3F 3R' 2R' 3F 3D 3U 2R 2F' 3D' B' D2 3B2 3U2 L2 3B2 2R' B2 2L2 2F 3U' B2 L' 3L 2U2 B' 2B 3D2 3U2 B R U 2B2 3F2 2F2 F' 3D2 L 2L 3F2 3L' R 3U' 2B2 2F' 2D2 U' 3B2 3F' F2 3D R D 3B 2U' 2F' 3L2 3D' 3L2 3R 3D U2 2F 2R' 2F 3L' B' 3R 3D2 2F' 3U' B2 3R' 2U' 3F' D2 3U L' 3B2 2R R'
*5. *2L2 2R2 D 2R' B R2 3B 2R' 3U' 3B2 3L' 2B' 2D 3D2 3B2 2F 2R2 3D2 3U2 2F 2R2 B' 3B2 3D2 3L' F 2U2 3F2 2L' R2 2U2 3F' 2F F2 D' 2U' L' 3F' D 3D2 U 2L' 3L R2 3U U 3L 2D2 B 2U' B2 3L 3D 3U' 2U2 U' 3B U 3B' 2F2 2L' 2B2 2F2 2R2 B 2B' 3B 2R2 2F2 2D 3F 2F 3D U 3L2 2F' F 2R2 2F' 2L 3L' R 2F' 2D 3D F 3U2 3L 2R' D 2R2 3D' B' 3R2 3U2 2L2 3D U 2B F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U F' U' R' U'
*2. *F2 R' U R U2 R F R U'
*3. *R' F R U2 R F' R' U F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L' D' L' U' R' D' F L B L' B2 F L' B F2 R' U'
*2. *F L F2 U' L R F2 R B' U2 B2 D F2 R U L F' U'
*3. *R' F D2 L R2 D L2 B U' L D2 U2 F' R2 F L B F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D2 U B' U B2 D F D L Fw2 F' L R Uw R2 F' D U2 L2 R' Fw' U B' Rw' R2 U B' Uw2 B L D B D L2 U B Rw2 R2 D'
*2. *Uw2 B' D Uw2 L Rw2 R2 Uw2 F' R D2 L2 Rw B F2 D' U2 R2 Fw R' F' D2 Uw2 U Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 U2 F' Uw2 U B2 F2 L2 Uw' U Rw' R' F2
*3. *D' B2 R U2 B' Rw2 D2 U B' Rw2 R2 D' L2 R Fw Rw B2 D L Uw Fw' D Fw U2 R Fw' Rw2 F2 L' Rw2 F U F D Fw F2 U L2 D2 U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' Uw L2 Rw2 D Lw2 Uw' F' Rw Dw F2 Uw U Lw Dw' Uw' Bw2 Fw2 F Dw' B Bw' U2 Bw' L F D Dw Uw U B D Uw Lw2 B U2 R Fw' Lw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 L' Fw F' L2 Bw' F' R' Bw2 Lw Uw2 Rw D Bw2 Fw2 F Dw Fw
*2. *F' L' D Bw Dw Lw' R2 B2 U R2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 U2 Rw Uw2 Bw2 D' L Uw' Bw' D' Uw Bw Uw2 U2 L' Uw2 Fw' L' D2 L Lw2 F2 Rw2 Uw' R2 D L' D2 Dw Uw U2 Bw L' Lw D' Fw L Rw' Uw U' B' Uw2 U2 Bw F U2 Rw R
*3. *Uw Bw2 F Uw' U' L Fw' F2 L Lw2 D2 Rw Uw2 Fw' D' Dw2 L F2 D Dw2 B Bw' Fw F L2 R' U Fw2 Uw B2 Bw2 Fw' Dw U2 B L' Lw R2 D Dw' R2 Uw2 Lw' Rw D' Bw D2 Uw2 B Fw' L Bw F Rw' B Bw2 R2 F' L2 Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' D2 2D 3U' B 2L 2R2 R 2F2 2R' 2D2 2F' 2L 2R R 3F 2R B 3R2 2B2 R' 2B' L 3U' 2U2 2L2 3F 2L 3F2 F' U2 F 2R' D2 U2 L' 2L' 3R' 3F R2 2B' U 3R B2 D 3F' 2U U2 R2 2U' 3R' 2B' 2F U B 2R 2U2 2B 2F' U2 3F 2U 3R2 U' B' 2U' 3R 2D' 2F 2U2 B' 2L2 U2 2B R F' 2R2 3F 2D 3U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D 2B2 3B 3L2 2R' U' 2B' 2F' 2L' 2B' 2R' 2F' F' U 3F U 3L 3U 3R 3F F2 2D F' 2L' R' 3D 3F 2R2 B' 3L' F 2L2 2D L 2L 3U U' B' R' 2B' D' 2D2 3D' 2U 3F2 F 2R' 2F2 D 2D2 F D' 2R' B' 3B' 3F2 2F F' 3L2 2B' 3B 3F F2 D' 3R2 B' 3F' 2L2 2R' 2B' F' U2 B' 2B 3B' 3F' 2F 2R D2 B2 3D' 3U R2 3D2 2U2 L' 2B 3F2 2U2 2L2 3L F' D' B2 2B 3B2 3F2 D' U' B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B U' L U' F2 L2 R' B2 U' B L D' F' L R F' R2
*2. *D2 U B' R2 U' B' R2 F' D L B2 R2 B2 D2 U' R B' U'
*3. *U L' B' R F' U2 L R B2 R2 D' B D2 U2 F' R B R2
*4. *F D2 F R' B' F2 L' B L2 B2 L' B U' F2 L2 F' R
*5. *F' U2 L' R2 D' F2 U' B R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F' R' D R' U
*6. *B' U2 R F2 R F2 U F2 D' R2 D' L U B' D F2 L R'
*7. *U2 L2 F' U' B F D U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 F L2 U R2 U'
*8. *D' U B' F' U2 F R B R2 D' R2 U2 L D2 F R' D U'
*9. *D2 F2 L R F' U' L B' R U2 F' L' U2 B' L' B2 U R'
*10. *F' D U B F' R2 U2 R' D' R' B' R' B U' R2 U2 F
*11. *U' L2 B' D R' U F2 R' U' L F' L2 B2 R B2 D' F2 U2
*12. *F' L U B2 F' U2 R D' F' U2 F L F2 U2 F' U L' U
*13. *U2 R U' R' B' D L' B' R2 D F R' F' D' R2 F' R U
*14. *L2 D' U' F U2 F2 L2 R' B' F2 D' L' U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L' U
*15. *D R F R2 U2 R D' B' F' U2 L2 R D' R' U L2 F
*16. *R' D' U' B F L' U R2 U2 B' L B' R' D' U R D2
*17. *U' B2 U2 L' D' U F' U' B R' F' R' F R2 F2 D' R
*18. *D2 L2 U' R2 F U' L' F' D' B' R2 F2 L' B2 R2 D' F U'
*19. *F R' D2 R' B' U' L F' U2 B' R' D L' B R' B L' U
*20. *F L2 R D' R U' R' B' F U' B U' F' R U2 L2 R F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B R' B F2 R2 B F2 D' F2 L' U' B R U2 B2 D' R' U'
*2. *D' F' R F' D2 L' U R D' L R U' L' R2 B U B2 U'
*3. *L' U L D B' D2 U L' B' U2 B' R' D F D R2 B D'
*4. *D2 L' B' U R2 U' R2 U2 B D R' D2 B' F2 D' L
*5. *F2 L2 F' U R D2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R B' D F' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' R D' R B D' R2 B2 D B D' L2 D2 R2 B' D B2 R
*2. *L' D U2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 B D' F U R2 D U2 F L' U
*3. *R' B D' F2 D2 B2 U L' B F2 D' B2 F' R' D2 U R' U'
*4. *D R2 B2 F2 R' U' L F2 D' F R' D' R2 F2 U2 B' F R'
*5. *L' F2 L' B' F2 R' B2 F D' R' U2 R2 F D2 L' F2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' U' F2 L B2 R' U2 R2 F2 U B' D2 L2 F L' B U' R
*2. *R B' L2 B' D2 F L' U B2 D' L' U2 R2 D L' U2 L R
*3. *U B2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F' L U2 B' R2 B' R2 F' L R2 U'
*4. *U' F2 R2 F R2 F L' D2 F' R2 U2 B' D F U2 B L' U2
*5. *L' D2 B2 D2 U' F D' U' L2 B' D2 F2 R D' U2 L2 D' F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 D2 B2 D L' F2 L' U' F2 R D2 L' B R' F2 D2 R2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U F2 R' F U' F R F2
*3. *F' U' R B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F D U R U F2 L F2 D2 R2
*4. *L' Rw' Uw' L R2 B F2 R B L2 Fw Rw R2 Uw' R' Uw2 R Fw2 F R2 F L' Rw Fw2 U' F2 D Fw2 R' U L Uw2 R2 F2 Rw' R2 Fw' L' U R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F R2 U F2 R' F R U'
*3. *R2 U' B2 U R' B D2 F D2 F' D U R B D' L2 F' U'
*4. *L2 D B2 D F2 Uw F' L R' D Uw F Uw U B' F U' L2 D' Fw F D' U2 L' Uw L2 Rw2 U Rw2 R' B2 Fw' Rw2 R' Uw U' R D U' F'
*5. *R Dw Uw' Bw2 F2 U2 B Bw F' U' Bw Fw Rw B F U Rw' D2 Fw2 F2 D2 Dw' Uw U Fw Lw' Bw' D2 B L Rw Uw Fw2 L Lw' Rw' Fw L Lw U Lw Rw2 Dw R' Fw' D Bw Fw' Dw U' Bw D Lw2 B' Fw Rw2 Bw' U2 L Dw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' L' B U R B' U' B' l' u'
*2. *R L U' R' L U B U L r b u'
*3. *R B' L' R U' B L' R' B' l r b' u
*4. *U' B L' B R' L R' L' r' u'
*5. *U' L' R B U L B' R' B r b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (0,3) (4,1) (2,2) (4,4) (-1,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (1,0) (-1,2) (3,0) (6,4) (0,3) (3,3) (1,0)
*2. *(0,0) (0,-3) (4,5) (0,3) (4,1) (-1,0) (2,4) (4,0) (0,3) (0,5) (2,5) (-4,4) (0,2) (6,2) (1,2) (4,2) (-2,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-1) (0,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (2,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,4) (6,2) (4,3) (4,4) (6,2) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,5)
*4. *(-3,-1) (0,-3) (4,4) (5,0) (-3,0) (6,5) (-2,2) (-4,0) (-3,4) (0,3) (-3,4) (2,2) (0,4) (0,4) (4,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,0) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,1) (6,0) (3,0) (2,0) (0,1) (-5,5) (5,0) (1,0) (6,2) (6,0) (3,0) (-5,0) (5,0) (6,0) (6,4) (0,2) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *F' L B F' B' R' F L B R L' R' B' L B F' L F L B R L' R' F' L
*2. *R' L' B L R' F B R' B' F' B' L B R' B R F' L F B F L' R B' F
*3. *B' L F L' B' R' B F' R' F' L' B R L R L' F' B R F' R B' R' B' R
*4. *R B' R' F' B L B L B' F B' R' L R L' B' F' R' B F R' B' F' B' F'
*5. *L' F' R' B R' L F B' F B' R' F B' F R L R F B' R B' F B L R'


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 12, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.54 (DNF) 5.32 (5.09) 5.53 => 5.46

*3x3:* 14.36 (16.81) (13.22) 16.29 13.96 => 14.87

*4x4:* 55.74 (1:12.55) (53.04) 1:03.49 1:09.32 => 1:02.85
Comment: Pops on 2nd and 5th solves...

*5x5:* (2:23.78) 2:29.78 (2:40.96) 2:28.11 2:38.76 => 2:32.22
Comment: Either PB or close to it 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 21.17 => 21.17

*3x3 OH:* (33.31) (37.54) 35.27 37.25 37.03 => 36.52

*2-4 Relay:* 1:31.93

*2-5 Relay:* 4:05.55
Comment: Nice! My PB by far. Sub-4 soon 

*Magic:* (1.20) (DNF) 1.50 1.30 1.30 => 1.37

*Master Magic:* 2.99 2.89 (5.13) (2.79) 2.80 => 2.89

*Clock:* 13.58 15.40 (12.54) (18.85) 12.64 => 13.87
Comment: Wasn't expecting two 12.xy in there, considering how little I practice...

*Megaminx:* 2:21.86 (2:08.45) (2:22.51) 2:10.92 2:15.22 => 2:16.00
Comment: Bad. Got a 2:03 avg later today.

*Pyraminx:* 9.70 (15.42) 9.40 (4.33) 6.88 => 8.66

*Square-1:* (26.53) (45.38) 37.83 34.22 43.36 => 38.47

*3x3 FM:* 41


Spoiler



Cross: D2 F2 y' U' L' U
F2L#1: x2 R' U2 R
F2L#2: y' U' R' U' R2 U *R'*
F2L#3: *R'* U' R L' U L
F2L#4: y R *U R'*
OLL: *R U* R' U' B' R' F R F' B
PLL: L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' U


----------



## Blablabla (Feb 12, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 6.63, 6.60, (6.83), 6.34, (5.87) = 6.52
*3x3x3*: (18.01), (28.17), 22.57, 26.21, 20.19 = 22.99
*3x3x3 one handed*: (40.80), 41.34, 44.56, 51.48, DNF = 45.79
I accidentally dropped the cube. Now I have one center cap missing.
*2x2x2 blindfolded:* 50. 76, DNF, DNF
*3x3x3 blindfolded: *DNF, DNF, DNF
*FMC:* 41



Spoiler



2X2X2
L2 U F B2 L U' (6) 
2X2X3
D2 L' D L D' L2 (12)
EO
F R' D R (16)
F2L
F2 D F D F' D (22)
LL
F2 D' F' D F D' F (29)
D2 F' D F D F D F' D' F' D2 F (41)


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 12, 2011)

2x2: (6.75), (10.12), 8.11, 8.92, 9.00 = 8.68 Meh
Pyraminx: 9.54, (13.28), 12.01, (9.43), 11.08 = 10.88
Skewb: 24.93, 19.77, (DNF), (16.54), 17.28 = 20.66


----------



## Xishem (Feb 12, 2011)

2x2: 11.21, 11.13+, (4.11), (15.04), 8.42 = *10.25*
3x3: 21.41, 23.73, 22.70, (19.19), (34.64) = *22.61*

2x2 BLD: DNF(1:05.32), DNF(1:06.04), DNF(1:20.12) = *DNF*
3x3 BLD: 3:57.65, DNF(3:02.49), DNF(5:59.91) = *3:57.65* _3rd scramble's corners were dumb._

3x3 Multi BLD = *1/4 in 43:11.95* _All of the DNF ones off by a 3-cycle of edges. Not too thrilled about this one as I deliberately spent a lot of extra time going over my memo and to ensure I didn't forget anything. I remembered everything, I just mismemoed 3/4 of the cubes. Oh well. Still not too dissapointed._

3x3OH: 47.76, (45.40), 48.93, (49.02), 45.68 = *47.45* _Both a consistent and a good average for me._
3x3MTS: 1:44.20, (1:54.58), (1:15.26), 1:30.94, 1:54.29 = *1:43.14*

Square-1: 1:07.81, 42.62, (39.67), 1:19.52, (1:12.66) = *1:01.03* _I bet you can guess which ones had parity :/_


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 12, 2011)

*2x2:* (9.80), 6.71, (6.66), 7.32, 9.15 = *7.73*
*3x3:* (19.66), (14.02), 15.41, 14.23, 16.20 = *15.28*
*4x4:* 1:20.75, (DNF), 1:18.26, 1:16.26, (1:15.57+) = *1:18.42* 
*5x5:* (3:05.00), 2:32.02, 2:39.88, (2:31.00), 3:01.21 = *2:44.37*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:49.24*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:10.65*
*3x3 OH:* 25.13, 26.33, (33.20), (17.84), 27.11 = *26.19*
_Comment: OLL skip on the fourth._
*Pyraminx:* 10.85, (16.72), 12.68, (8.61), 9.47 = *11.00*

*2x2 BLD:* 20.83, 32.40, 29.22 = *20.83*
*3x3 BLD:* 1:08.64, DNF, 1:01.59 = *1:01.59*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, 7:50.12, DNF = *7:50.12*
*5x5 BLD:* 12:04.97, DNF, DNF = *12:04.97*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 11/17 (48:49.97) = *5 points*
_Comment: Ugh._


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 12, 2011)

2x2: 3.09, 2.87, 2.62, 2.54, 2.87 = 2.79
3x3: 10.44, 12.10, 10.04, 9.84, 9.43 = 10.11
4x4: 47.30, 51.81, 46.17, 50.29, 49.66 = 49.09
5x5: 1:34.94, 1:30.39, 1:31.83, 1:36.33, 1:32.05 = 1:32.94
6x6: 2:52.28, 2:46.93, 2:46.05, 2:42.15, 2:44.70 = 2:45.89
7x7: 5:05.80, 4:42.25, 4:51.23, 4:45.66, 4:52.20 = 4:49.70
2x2 BLD: DNF(14.33), DNF(16.29), 11.06+ = 11.06
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:26.75, DNF = 1:26.75
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
5x5 BLD: 16:19.35, DNS, DNS = 16:19.35
Multi BLD: 6/6 28:30
3x3 OH: 20.44, 18.86, 21.56, 19.43, 19.89 = 19.92
3x3 WF: 1:40.93, 1:41.11, 1:45.38, 1:42.31, 1:28.75 = 1:41.45
3x3 MTS: 55.45, 48.90, 45.81, 51.44, 52.64 = 50.99
2-4 relay: 1:04.70
2-5 relay: 2:40.23
Magic: 1.30, 1.27, 1.21, 1.21, 1.21 = 1.23
Master Magic: 3.81, 3.67, 4.01, 3.50, 3.50 = 3.66
Clock: 9.18, 9.54, 9.62, 9.44, 9.89 = 9.53
Megaminx: 50.30, 50.87, 53.30, 50.71, 52.45 = 51.34
Pyraminx: 6.14, 4.64, 4.31, 4.78, 3.00 = 4.58
Square-1: 21.41, 18.59, 20.27, 21.56, 18.65 = 20.11

FMC: DNF

Found a 8 move 2x2x3 but nothing sub-40..


----------



## Norbi (Feb 12, 2011)

*3x3 bld:* 2:33.12, 2:29.89, DNF


----------



## slocuber (Feb 12, 2011)

2x2: 5.18, 4.55, 4.51, 4.70, 5.04 = 4.76
3x3: 15.23, 15.06, 15.68, 13.74, 14.19 = 14.83
4x4: 
5x5: 
6x6:
3x3 BLD:
3x3 OH: 
Megaminx:
Pyraminx:
3x3OH:


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 12, 2011)

*Cubenovice:

FMC: 35 HTM*
Good start with 8-move 2x2x3 but crap insertions

http://tinyurl.com/algR-L-F2D-F2LF


Spoiler



R' L' F2 D' F2 L F2 D' 2x2x3 8
the red-blue edge looked promising for continuation but it didn't work for me
so I checked inserting R moves before the final D' 
*R* gave a much better continuation:

R' L' F2 D' F2 L F2 *R* D' 2x2x3 *9*
R2 F two pairs *11*
R' U F' U' D' insert first pair *16*
F' D F @ *D'* *F2 # D* NOT inserting the second pair leaves 5 corners *22*

at @ insert R U R' D R U' R' D' to cancel 1 move D' D'
at # insert *F* U F' D' F U' F' *D* to cancel 2 moves F2 F and D D

R' L' F2 D' F2 L F2 R D' R2 F R' U F' U' D' F' D F R U R' D R U' R' D2 F' U F' D' F U' F' D2 = 35 HTM


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 12, 2011)

3x3: (9.82), (12.69+), 10.58, 10.31, 11.72 = 10.87
2x2: (5.17+), 3.69, (2.40), 4.81, 4.62 = 4.37
OH. (15.01), 18.61, (19.17), 17.43, 17.33 = 17.79


----------



## mande (Feb 12, 2011)

2x2: (5.75), 7.49, 7.01, 7.10, (8.04) = 7.20
3x3: 18.48, (19.89), 19.64, (17.35), 18.45 = 18.86
3x3 OH: (38.11), 37.16, 36.79, (26.12), 34.48 = 36.14
3x3 BLD: DNF(2:36.32), DNF(2:58.44), 3:09.35 = 3:09.35


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 12, 2011)

*2x2* - 5.36, 5.20, 6.65, 5.45, 8.74 *Average* 5.82
*3x3* - 23.49, 23.39, 21.93, 22.41, 20.32 *Average* 22.58
*4x4* - 1:42.42, 1:40.01, 2:01.05, 1:34.22, 1:32.11 *Average* 1:38.88
*5x5* - 2:43.66, 2:35.61, 2:24.66, 2:36.82, 2:27.62 *Average* 2:33.35
*6x6* - 5:04.07, 5:04.02, 4:58.45, 5:07.19, 5:02.38 *Average* 5:03.49
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - 43.35, 1:03.47, 43.12 *Best* 43.12
*3 BLD* - 
*4 BLD* - 
*5 BLD* - 
*6 BLD* - 
*7 BLD* - 
*3 MultiBLD* - 

*3 OH* - 1:00.46, 47.64, 1:01.45, 54.22, 49.57 *Average* 54.75
*3 Feet* - 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 

*2-4 Relay* - *2:04.32* (New PB by far)
*2-5 Relay* - *4:40.11* (New PB by far)

*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 
*Sq-1* -
*Skewb* -


----------



## PeterV (Feb 12, 2011)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 6.21, (11.38), 7.81, 7.38, (6.05) = *7.13 avg.*

3x3x3: 28.52, (21.34), (31.81), 27.90, 24.19 = *26.87 avg.*

Bad 3x3 average; had bad look-ahead and two +2's :fp


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 12, 2011)

*3x3:* (49.971), 38.516, 38.717, 44.826, (34.920) *Avg: 40.686*
*Magic:* 8.207, 5.875, 6.220, (5.448), (8.511) *Avg: 6.767*


----------



## Carrot (Feb 12, 2011)

FMC: *34* (F2 R F2 R B' U B D2 F2 D F L' D' B' L B D' F' D L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U F' L D L' D F')
_The only reason why I did it as an fridrich ending, was because I saw some sweet cancellations xD_


Spoiler



normal scramble: L2 D2 B2 D L' F2 L' U' F2 R D2 L' B R' F2 D2 R2 U
inverse scramble: U' R2 D2 F2 R B' L D2 R' F2 U L F2 L D' B2 D2 L2


NOR: 
pseudo 2x2x3 block: F2 R F2 R B' U B D2 *F' *(9/9) 
expand with 1x2x2 block*F' *D F L' D' B' L B (8/17)
build more blocks: D' F' (2/19

INV (premoves: F D B' L' B D L F' D' F2 D2 B' U' B R' F2 R' F2): 
finish F2L: F *D2 F' *(3/22)
finish OLL: *F D* L D' L' *F' *(6/28) 
T-perm: *F2* U' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D' (11/39)

F' F' = F2 (1 move cancelled)
D2 F' F D = D' (3 moves cancelled)
F' F2 = F (1 move cancelled)

39-5=34


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 12, 2011)

*2x2: 3.48 =* 3.62, 3.42, (3.03), (4.42), 3.41 Lanlan
*3x3: 15.07 =* (18.46), 13.78, (13.26), 14.30, 17.14 DaYan III LingYun I’m pretty good with this cube! 
*4x4: 1:21.21 =* (1:30.68) [OP], 1:24.32[O], 1:16.41[P], 1:22.90[OP], (1:12.15) Lanlan
*5x5: 3:51.15= *3:57.30[P],(3:14.03),3:52.69[P], (4:36.64)[did parity wrong twice],3:43.47[P] Rubik’s

*2x2 BLD: 31.07 =* DNF(21.65), 31.07, DNF(21.31) lanlan 
*3x3 BLD: 4:19.10 =* DNF(5:07.77), 9:12.32, 4:19.10 DaYan LingYun III (I practiced a lot and lucky solve for me) 

*3x3 OH: 34.46 =* 33.39, 36.74, (28.40), (39.26), 33.24 DaYan III LingYun
*3x3 WF: 5:16.08 =* (8:26.61), 5:59.28, 3:30.05, 4:41.68, 5:07.28 GS trans. Cramp Cramp
*3x3 MTS: 1:20.26 =* (1:26.36), 1:16.29, (1:14.20), 1:26.22, 1:18.28
*3x3 FMC: 43 moves *


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D2 B2 D L' F2 L' U' F2 R D2 L' B R' F2 D2 R2 U
My solution: R' L U L U' L2 D F' D' F' D2 F2 R' F' R F D' F D R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' D F' D2 L D L' F D U L' U R2 U' L U R2 U2 F2

2x2x2 block: R' L U L U' L2 [6 moves]
2x2x3 exp.: D F' D' F' D2 [5 moves]
exp.: F2 R' F' R F D' F D R2 F2 R2 [11 moves] (couldn't figure out anything better)
last pair: F2 D' F' D F' D' F D [8 moves]
OLL: D' F' D' L D L' F D [8 moves]
A perm: U L' U R2 U' L U R2 U2 F2 [10 moves] (took forever to figure out how to do it w/out double layer moves  

Cancalations: Last pair+OLL = (D' F D) (D' F' D')= D2 (5 move cancalation)
48-5 = 43


*2-4: 1:41.37* lucky scrambles 
*2-5: 5:57.53 *

*Magic: 1.52 = *1.59, 1.54, (1.74), 1.43, (1.15) LingAo 
*Master magic: 5.16 = *(5.69), 4.69, (4.66), 5.50, 5.30 LingAo 
*Clock: 19.74 =* 20.59, (24.94), (15.57), 17.36, 21.26 LingAo 
*Megaminx: 1:38.60 =* 1:45.83, 1:32.65, (1:49.81), 1:37.31, (1:24.44) Mf8 cleaned it out a little
*Pyraminx: 6.94 =* 7.50, 8.03, 5.27, (4.12), (9.72) QJ Lucky!
*Sq-1: 43.26 =* 49.53, 39.86, (DNF(37.30)), 40.39, (38.38) Mf8 bla 
*Skewb: 21.54 = *18.08, 24.80, (8.21), (27.02), 21.75 Lanlan 

Really good for me!!! Compared to last week almost all good


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 13, 2011)

*4x4:* (1:16.13), (1:37.97), 1:27.44, 1:26.30, 1:29.83 = *1:27.86* 
Comment: Very good, about a second slower than my PB.
*5x5:* 2:54.91, 3:04.69, 2:56.80, (3:08.21), (2:54.69) = *2:58.80* 
Comment: Sub-3! Exactly 1 second slower than PB.
*2x2 BLD:* 21.65, DNF(18.71), 18.63+ = *18.63*
Comment: Fail, hard scrambles.
*3x3 OH:* 34.63, (29.36), 30.59, (36.65), 34.55 = *33.26*
Comment: Good, about a second away from PB.
*FMC: 41 moves*


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D2 B2 D L' F2 L' U' F2 R D2 L' B R' F2 D2 R2 U
Solution: D2 R' F' D' F2 R2 F' R F2 D' B D2 B' F D2 F' D R D R F D F' B' L2 F L F' L B R2 D R D R' D' R' D' R' D R'

2x2x3 Block: D2 R' F' D' F2 R2 F' R F2 D' B D2 B' (13)
Last Cross Arm + F2L #3: F D2 F' D R D R (7/20)
F2L #4: F D F' (3/23)
OLL: B' L2 F L F' L B (7/30)
PLL: R2 D R D R' D' R' D' R' D R' (11/41)

Comment: 1 move more than my PB.


*Pyraminx:* (5.53), (10.52), 9.83, 6.97, 9.31 = *8.70*
Comment: Good, easy scrambles.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 13, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 2.46, 2.20, (2.18), (3.20), 2.49 = *2.38*
*3x3x3:* 10.52, 10.48, (12.03), 10.23, (8.64) = *10.41*
*4x4x4:* (53.75), 55.49, (1:11.88), 1:05.68, 57.30 = *59.49*
*5x5x5:* 1:35.13, (1:31.86), 1:35.53, 1:38.76, (1:39.35) = *1:36.47*
*7x7x7:* 5:11.14, (5:07.82), 5:41.43, (5:46.71), 5:23.49 = *5:25.35*
*2x2x2BLD:* 13.46, DNF, DNF = *13.46*
*3x3x3BLD:* 47.99, 39.47, 41.63 = *39.47*
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, 3:45.80, DNF = *3:45.80*
*5x5x5BLD:* 6:43.08, DNF, DNF = *6:43.08*
*3x3x3OH:* 20.33, 25.42, (25.46), 23.50, (18.54) = *23.08*
*Megaminx:* 1:40.46, 1:39.85, (1:39.54), (2:01.81), 1:43.47 = *1:41.26*
*Pyraminx:* 6.83, (10.43), (6.47), 7.80, 8.49 = *7.71*
*Square-1:* (21.32), 27.82, (30.32), 21.70, 24.83 = *24.78*

*FMC:*


Spoiler



U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B L U2 R2 U F' L2 F2 L' F' L F' B' U2 B L2 D2 B R2 B' D2 *(29)*

Scramble: L2 D2 B2 D L' F2 L' U' F2 R D2 L' B R' F2 D2 R2 U

F2L-1: U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B L U2 R2 U
Last pair+OLL: F' L2 F2 L' F' L F'
T-perm: B' U2 B L2 D2 B R2 B' D2

Simple and clean  found it with luck on my first try.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Feb 13, 2011)

2x2x2: (2.66), (5.82), 2.90, 3.78, 3.33=3.34
3x3x3: 8.92, 9.66, (11.11), (7.68), 9.20=9.26
4x4x4: 47.11, 45.35, (59.74), 44.87, (40.27)=45.77
5x5x5: 1:18.59, (1:42.92), 1:17.28, 1:20.01, (1:14.20)=1:18.63
3x3x3OH: 16.29, 16.06, (20.35), (13.78), 15.27=15.87 yes sub16
2x2-4x4: 58.44
2x2-5x5: 2:19.17


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 13, 2011)

2x2 : 5.79, (5.63), 6.22, 5.94, (7.62) = 5.94

4x4 BLD : 15:05.01, DNS, DNS
Mis-memorized centers 4 times.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 13, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves


Spoiler



R' L' F2 D' F2 L F2 R D' R F2 R U F U2 R' U D' L' D R' D' L D R2 U F U' F' R' F 

R' L' F2 D' F2 L F2 [2x2x3 minus one move]
R D' R F2 R U F U2 R' U [F2L]
.R U F U' F' R' F [LLEF+1]

.=D' L' D R' D' L D R

Found this pretty late (~7 minutes left), so I might have a missed a better insertion. Spent too much time on R2 F'... after the 9th move.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Irontwig, again we have an identical start ("only" 9 moves this time) and again you finished it better than me!

I think the R2 F'... after the 9th move wasn't too bad as it left me with 5 corners after 22 moves.
But I had to rush the insertions and didn't find any good ones.
Could you check my solution and compare how you continued after the R2 F' and when / how you decided to abandon these moves?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 13, 2011)

2x2x2: (9.07), 11.92, 14.61, (21.92), 15.53 = 14.02
(so many mistakes :fp )
3x3x3: 32.42, (33.81), 33.50, 27.80, (22.27) = 31.24
(includes a lucky near-personal-best with a one-look OLL and PLL skip)
4x4x4: (1:47.82), (2:32.45), 2:02.00, 2:24.54, 2:13.63 = 2:13.39
5x5x5: (4:25.18), (3:33.62), 3:53.21, 4:21.83, 3:37.16 = 3:57.40
6x6x6: 7:56.19, (7:30.63), 8:18.80, 7:50.88, (8:32.60) = 8:01.96

3x3x3 One Handed: (1:17.68), 1:01.78, 1:07.00, (57.77), 1:06.38 = 1:05.05


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 13, 2011)

Kenneth

FMC 38



Spoiler



X-cross + blocks : F' R' F' D' L U' R2 (7)
2 pairs : D2 U R U' R' F' U2 F D2 (9, 16)
Leave 4 corners : U L' U B' U2 . B L (7-1, 22)
Insert . = B2 U' F' U B U' F U (8, 30)
AUF : U' (1, 30)
L3C on F : R' D R U' R' D' R U (8, 38)

The time was out after the insert so I had do the last com as it was, luckily a 8-mover.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 13, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> *FMC: 41 moves*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Look at this:


Spoiler



2x2x3 Block: D2 R' F' D' F2 R2 F' R F2 D' B D2 B' (13)
Last Cross Arm + F2L #3: F D2 F' D R D R (7/20)
F2L #4: F D F' (3/23)
OLL: B' L2 F L F' L *B* (7/30) 
PLL: *B2* D R L' B2 R' L D B2 (9/39)

*B B2* = B' (-1/38)

So if just you used the optimal U-perm, you would have got 38 instead of 41 lol...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 13, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.21, 3.55, 4.74, 4.67, 3.65= 3.96
*3x3:* 13.04, 17.21, 14.15, 14.33, 15.53= 14.67
*4x4:* 1:16.92, 1:18.69, 1:20.19, 1:17.98, 1:17.58= 1:18.08
*OH:* 39.28, 21.23, 36.44, 37.67, 37.13= 37.08
*Pyraminx:* 10.35, 14.96, 8.72, 9.21, 11.52= 10.36
*Magic:* 1.62, 1.39, 2.25, 1.37, 1.98= 1.66
*2+3+4:* 1:29.91
*Square-1:* 53.32, 46.60, DNF, 50.55, 18.54= 50.16
*Skewb:* 22.02, 7.93, 17.96, 16.05, 22.73= 18.67


----------



## Henrik (Feb 13, 2011)

Henrik

3x3 Feet: (1:27.94), 1:20.05, 1:21.71, 1:11.90, (59.15) => 1:17.89 min
Had to get into shape, and finally another sub-1 in weekly, when was the last one? Never mind I had one in weekly-4-2011.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 13, 2011)

*2x2x2BLD:* 27.48 32.48 23.99
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF DNF DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF 6:37.90 DNF
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF 14:27.85 13:57.24
comment: Mike, congrats on the nice solve on the 3rd one! I agree that it was a fairly nice scramble 
*6x6x6BLD:* 26:21.40
comment: Yay! From what Mike says this is the UWR, until Ville attempts this anyway. Memo was about 15:50ish.
*7x7x7BLD:* DNF
*Fewest Moves:* 37 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D2 B2 D L' F2 L' U' F2 R D2 L' B R' F2 D2 R2 U
Solution: R' F R' D2 B D' B2 D' B U F2 U' R2 F R2 F R F' R' F2 D2 L' D R2 D' L D R U' B2 U F U' B2 U F' R

NISS Solve. I found a 21 move skeleton leaving a 5 corner cycle using some NISS and pre-move tricks, but it took me 57 minutes to find it  Instead of doing insertions I just did some comms to solve the corners at the very end.

Pseudo-2x2x3 (Use pre-move D' to see it) : R' F R' D2 B D' B2 D' B
Pseudo-F2L minus 1 block (Do pre-move F2 D' to see this full block) : U F2 U' R2 F

Now NISS to the inverse scramble.

Solve all remaining edges (skeleton) : R F R' F' R2

NISS again back to the regular scramble.

Solve 2 corners and cancel 1 move : D' L' D R2 D' L D R2
Solve last 3 corners and cancel 1 move : R' U' B2 U F U' B2 U F' R


Done BLD

*2x2x2:* 26.29 (20.04) (DNF) 36.75 31.21 = 31.42
*3x3x3:* DNF DNF 1:38.20 DNF DNF = DNF
*4x4x4:* 6:28.03 5:11.66 5:18.44 DNF DNF = DNF
*5x5x5:* DNF 11:29.47 13:36.73 DNF DNF = DNF
comment: Did all 5 solves back to back. My brain feels like jello :s


----------



## guusrs (Feb 13, 2011)

fmc: (*27*)



Spoiler



B R' B R2 U2 L2 U' F' U R F' U F2 U' R' U' R' U' B2 D B D' B U' R U B2 (*27*)

NISS: 
start on inverse scramble: B2 U' R' U2
switch to regular scramble with pre-moves [U2 R U B2]
F2L: B R' B R2 U2 L2 U' F' U R F' U F2 U' R' U' (16+4)
LL: R' U' B2 D B D' B U (24+4)
premove-correction: U2 R U B2 (27)


----------



## guusrs (Feb 13, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> *FMC:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Ville, 
you could have end with this T-perm: F' L2 B D2 R2 F R2 B' D2 (*28*)
Gus


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 14, 2011)

2x2: 4.27, 4.81, (2.91), (5.19), 4.53 = 4.54
3x3: (13.8), 12.9, 13.08, (12.03), 12.06 = 12.68
4x4: 54.18(NP), (DNF), 55.18(PP), (49.81(NP)), 54.53(OP) = 54.63
5x5: 1:56.22, (2:09.8), (1:49.38), 2:08.96, 1:53.18 = 1:59.45
3x3OH: (25.77), 22.47, (16.93(PLL skip)), 25.33, 22.81 = 23.54
234: 1:16.69
2345: 3:17.71
Good to be back. I'm hoping to go to Harvard Spring.


----------



## Alan Chang (Feb 14, 2011)

*3x3:* 15.95, (19.10), 15.38, (14.05), 16.58 = 15.97


----------



## Kian (Feb 14, 2011)

2x2x2- 5.92, 5.95, 12.45, 4.81, 6.02
Pyraminx- 12.57, 13.81, 11.91, 12.86, 10.10
3x3x3 OH- 25.43, 25.77, 33.90, 22.28, 21.87
3x3x3- 15.06, 15.18, 14.18, 14.89, 15.11
4x4x4- 59.09, 1:03.76, 1:01.34, 1:07.18, 58.08
5x5x5- 1:58.72, 2:19.31, 2:00.00, 2:03.82, 1:56.02
7x7x7- 7:29.58, 6:54.95, 8:21.12, 7:19.75, 7:29.17
3x3x3 BLD- 3:21.11, DNF, DNF
2x2x2 BLD- DNF, 23.44, DNF
MultiBLD- 6/6 45:28.11 6 points
MTS: 1:34.11, 1:31.88, 1:56.91, 1:23.90, 1:35.22
Magic: 2.13, 2.22, 2.81, 2.81, 2.18
Clock: 16.22, 18.99, 19.72, 18.27, 20.31
4x4x4 BLD- DNF, DNS, DNS
2-4 Relay- 1:21.92
2-5 Relay- 3:25.18
Megaminx- 3:43.33, 3:56.29, 4:45.29, DNF, 3:21.18
Square-1: 56.77, 1:48.29, 1:02.33, 1:15.22, 41.29
Feet: 3:12.19, 2:54.18, 2:49.91, 3:51.84, 3:03.24
FMC: 45 moves 


Spoiler



R' F2 D2 L' D L y' z' U R U2 R' U R U R' y U R' U' R' U2 R' U R U F' U F2 R' F' R y2 F' L' U' L U F U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## AnsonL (Feb 15, 2011)

*2x2-* 3.18, 3.42, 3.17, 3.45, 2.79= *3.26*
*3x3-* 10.16, 12.95, 9.98, 10.45, 9.19 = *10.20*
*5x5-* 1:34.60, 1:48.56, 1:36.44, 1:36.09, 1:33.87=* 1:35.71*
*3x3 OH-* 15.52, 17.68, 15.71, 13.23, 13.18= *14.82*
*2x2 BLD-* DNF,DNF,DNF = *DNF*
*megaminx-* 1:43.91, 1:54.53, 1:47.47, 1:43.63, 2:02.71=* 1:48.64*
*square-1-* 22.14, 35.68, 47.53, 45.36, 27.14=* 36.06*


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Feb 16, 2011)

*2x2x2* : 5.06 , 14.93 , 6.05 , 12.05 , 5.19 = 7.76 
*3x3x3* : 16.69 , (17.59) , 15.18 , (13.68) , 17.31 = 16.39
*4x4x4* : (57.88) , 48.58 , 56.13 , (46.84) , 55.34 = 53.35
*5x5x5* : 2:06.61 , 2:22.52 , 2:11.96 , (2:06.61) , (2:46.22) =
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* : 1:11.05 , 1:01.06 , DNF = 1:01.06
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* : 3:18.69 , DNS , DNS = 3:18.69
*3x3x3 One Handed* : (37.56) , 55.40 , 42.84 , 58.78 , (1:25.13) = 52.34 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* : 1:22.56
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 3:42.88
*Magic* : (1.55) , 1.66 , 1.56 , 1.83 , (2.36) = 1.68 
*PyraMinx* : 18.40 , 23.00 , 8.50 , 12.47 , 17.18 =16.02


----------



## okayama (Feb 16, 2011)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [2:39.64], DNF [3:39.42], 3:07.34 = 3:07.34

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [15:03.93], DNF [17:11.81], 17:48.80 = 17:48.80

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [32:45.13],

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/4 (25:27.45)
PB!

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D2 B2 D L' F2 L' U' F2 R D2 L' B R' F2 D2 R2 U
Solution: R2 L' B2 L' U' R' U B U B' R2 U F U D2 B D' F D B' D2 F' D' L D L' F' U2 F B2

Pre-scramble: U2 F B2

2x2x2 block: R2 L' B2 L'
More 2x2x1 block: U' R'
More 2x2x1 block: U B U B'
Finish F2L: R2 U F U
Pair 3-cycle: D F * D' F' D' L D L'
All but 3 corners: F'
Correction: U2 F B2

Insert at *: F' D B D' F D B' D'


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Feb 16, 2011)

3x3 16.37, (14.37), (18.03), 17.30, 16.11=16.59
2x2 (4.66), 5.85, 4.89, 6.03, (DNF)=5.59
Pyraminx: 4.06, (5.45), 5.21, (3.97), 5.20=4.82
Clock (7.32), 11.32, 10.26, (DNF), 9.07=10.21
3x3 OH (57.80), 41.10, 42.21, 45.92, (39.70)=43.08
Magic 1.00, (0.97), (1.05), 1.03, 1.02=1.02
master magic 3.16,3.40,(2.84),(3.53),3.16=3.24


----------



## Jakube (Feb 16, 2011)

*2x2x2: *7.05, 7.52, (6.78), 7.67, (8.67) = *7.41*
*3x3x3: *(DNF), 26.07, (23.73), 26.33, 23.80 = *25.40*
*4x4x4: *2:01.64, 2:01.15, 1:58.30, (2:09.81), (1:44.28) = *2:00.36*
*5x5x5: *3.37.17, (3:58.33), (3:25.58), 3:43.14, 3:30.86 = *3:37.06*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *49.25, 54.27, 49.21 = *49.21*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF, 3:04.78, DNF = *3:04.78*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded: *10:56.38, DNF, DNF = *10:56.38*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 1/2 9:08.37*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *50.99, (1:16.84), (36.88), 49.10, 1:09.95 = *56.68*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:35.94*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 6:44.72*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 6.96, 9.49, 6.41, 10.14, 9.45 = *8.63*
*3x3x3:* 21.61, 23.91, 22.61, 23.42, 24.99 = *23.31*
*4x4x4:* 1:27.02 [O], 1:23.57, 1:33.43 [P], 1:31.47 [OP], 1:48.48 [OP] = *1:30.64*
*5x5x5:* 2:28.47, 2:43.36, 2:41.84, 2:31.97, 2:23.64 = *2:34.09*
*6x6x6:* 5:29.63 [P], 4:50.03 [OP], 5:27.63 [OP], 5:32.26 [OP], 4:58.94 [O] = *5:18.73*
*7x7x7:* 8:20.50, 8:01.50, 7:48.16, 7:29.69, 7:47.10 = *7:52.25*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 24.53, 30.11, 32.32 = *24.53*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:04.94, 2:03.05, 2:43.51 = *2:03.05*
Comment: I was very slow memorizing these – averaging close to a minute each. That was yesterday; today I’ve been memorizing sub-30 consistently (but with lots of DNFs). It’s funny how much it varies from day to day.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:34.30 [3:53], 10:13.21 [4:39], 8:01.96 [4:14] = *7:34.30*
Comment: First one was really easy, but I was very slow at memorizing it.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:09.09 [8:49], DNF [14:14.14, 7:00], 12:49.03 [6:13] = *12.49.03*
Comment: Second one off by 2 X centers – I memorized MV when it should have been NV, simply because I saw piece N and thought it was piece M. Third one was just amazing – it was not as easy as last week’s – just a normal solve – and yet it was really fast, due primarily to the super fast memo. Wow, I can't believe I actually beat Chris with this one! And less than double Ville's time is always good! (That's always been one of my goals - to try to be less than double Ville's time on anything BLD. )
*6x6x6 BLD:* *36:59.34* [21:10]
Comment: Really easy scramble, but I got confused on the outer wings and took nearly 10 minutes just memorizing those. If it hadn’t been for that, I probably wouldn’t have matched Chris’s excellent UWR time, but I would have been sub-30, anyway.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [45:43.02, 25:30]
Comment: Off by just 2 inner wings – I didn’t see them when memorizing. If I had taken the time to properly count, I would have known this, but it felt like I had them all already, so I went on. Stupid way to DNF. I’m now 0/5 this year for 7x7x7 BLD.  (But I’m trying to remember that since my accuracy rate is about 25%, it’s really not that out of line to have missed 5 in a row.)
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/9 = 7 points, 39:04.03* [25:33]
Comment: Ugh. This is going just as badly as 7x7x7 BLD. This time it was just 3 edges on the third cube - I recalled the memorization correctly, but I cycled the pieces the wrong way.
*3x3x3 OH:* 51.93, 39.69, 42.97, 40.78, 1:15.43 = *45.23*
Comment: On the fifth one, I forgot how to do a Z perm one-handed.
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:39.59, 1:40.08, 1:37.66, 1:37.90, 1:33.00 = *1:38.38*
Comment: Wow – that was amazing! They all felt like lucky solves, though.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:21.88, 1:39.65, 1:31.47, DNF, 1:16.08 = *1:31.00*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*


Spoiler



R’ L U L U’ L2 D R U F2 U’ R F R D R’ D’ F R D R2 U’ R D’ R’ U R F’ R D R F2 R’
premoves: D R F2 R’
2x2x3: R’ L U L U’ L2 D
3x cross: R U F2 U’ R F
4th pair: R D R’ D’
pseudo OLL: F R D R’ D’ . F’
AUF: R
insert at .: D R’ U’ R D’ R’ U R
R’ D’ D R’ become R2 before insertion.

Comment: I found the premoves while trying NISS; they were a solution for a pair for the inverse scramble, but then when I went back and tried them as premoves, I realized they created the fairly nice 2x2x3 (which didn’t use the making of that pair), so I just used them as premoves to make that. Lucky. It took me about 22 minutes to find this; then I wasted the rest of the time finding nothing else of value.


*2-4 relay:* *1:58.67*
*2-5 relay:* *5:00.12*
Comment: Horrible this week. Poetic justice for my bragging that I'm good at relays in another thread.
*Magic:* 12.43, 8.56, 8.81, 9.21, 11.71 = *9.91*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Some nice singles, but not consistent enough.
*Master Magic:* 4.43, 3.61, 3.91, 3.65, 3.72 = *3.76*
*Clock:* 2:22.05 [0:37], 20.86, 18.18, 21.03, 14.66 = *20.02*
Comment: Getting out of practice for BLD.
*MegaMinx:* 3:02.05, 2:52.63, 2:31.71, 2:37.73, 2:45.74 = *2:45.37*
Comment: I did a few solves trying to minimize move count before starting this, and got my best average in ages. I’m not sure if it’s because of the practice or just luck, but it is a nice result for me.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:30.09], 17.59, 17.21, 12.61, 13.65 = *16.15*
Comment: Bad BLD solve – one center-corner twisted and two edges flipped.
*Square-1:* 4:46.49 [2:41], 45.57 [P], 1:01.28 [P], 49.54 [P], 38.47 [P] = *52.13*
Comment: BLD solve was easy, but I’m out of practice; case SV. Other solves were just terrible. I did much better in warmup.
*Skewb:* 4:56 [2:45], 17.15, 22.21, 15.50, 12.88 = *18.29*
Comment: For the BLD solve, I forgot the algorithm for the case with 2 pairs of swapped corners, so I had to do two moves speedBLD, so it was really slow.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 17, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.81, (7.30), (4.63), 5.78, 5.52 = 5.37
*3x3:* 15.56, 15.44, (15.66), 13.22, (13.08) = 14.74
*4x4:* (1:31.50), (1:14.61), 1:24.65, 1:23.30, 1:22.18 = 1:23.38
*5x5:* 2:17.97, (2:06.36), (2:21.93), 2:08.75, 2:16.59 = 2:14.44


----------



## superti (Feb 17, 2011)

CLOCK : 7.44 , 8.24 , 8.25 , 9.78 , 7.25 = 7.98
Pyraminx: 12.59 , 10.16 , 8.66 , 8.75 , 10.09 = 9.67


----------



## tertius (Feb 17, 2011)

*3x3:* (46.84), 49.66, 53.02, 51.93, (55.38) =* 51.54*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 17, 2011)

2x2x2: 14.32 - 11.37 - 11.66 - (11.36) - (18.97) = 12.45 (Why do I not get any better? )
3x3x3: (30.77) - 31.34 - 35.23 - (40.83) - 40.56 = 35.71 (It was all going so well. Still, 9 secs faster than last week!)
4x4x4: 2:23.36 - (2:11.44) - (2:35.27) - 2:17.20 - 2:20.13 = 2:23.23 (AARGH! So slow... but still sub 2:30)
5x5x5: (4:56.25) - 4:43.01 - (4:38.81) - 4:50.21 - 4:44.29 = 4:45.84
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 3:20.40
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 8:33.95
Magic: (2.75) - (2.22) - 2.26 - 2.42 - 2.65 = 2.44
Megaminx: (3:56.83) - 3:34.19 - 3:36.24 - 3:33.14 - (3:25.01) = 3:34.52 (Should have done a few more warmups.)
Pyraminx: 16.53 - 21.90 - 22.10 - (29.26) - (14.87) = 20.18
Square-1: 1:26.46 - 1:31.49 - 1:32.57 - 1:33.03 - 2:31.32 (P) = 1:32.36 (WOW! also fast for me.)
Skewb: 30.91 - 32.49 - 26.79 - (32.71) - (20.03) = 30.06 (WoW! this was fast for me.)


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 18, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 18.43, (16.38), 19.39, 17.11, (22.69) = *18.31*
*6x6x6*: 3:56.40, (3:48.76), (4:09.37), 3:53.66, 4:05.97 = *3:58.68*
*2x2x2 BLD*: 54.49, DNF(49.83), 45.61 = *45.61*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(3:37.89), DNF(3:01.23), 2:43.13 = *2:43.13*
_Too much parity..._
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF(23:53.65 [9]), DNF(23:50.84[9], DNF(21:27.31[9:30]) = *DNF* 
_For the second I missed 4 edges in memo, which I should have realized. On the first and the third I must have messed up comms, because each had about 5 or 6 edges wrong... time to start practicing edges only_
*Multi-BLD*: *2/4 in 27:41.96*
_Should I go back to 3?_

*2x2x2*: 6.59, (7.66), 6.37, (6.04), 6.46 = *6.47*
*7x7x7*: 6:12.90, (6:28.43), (5:51.08), 6:14.26, 6:12.81 = *6:13.32*
*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *1:59.53*
*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*: *4:44.92*
*Megaminx*: (2:51.34), 2:56.06, 2:55.42, (3:06.16), 2:58.46 = *2:56.65*
*FMC*: *57*
_Wow that was bad_


Spoiler



F R D R2 B D B’ D F’ R’ D F D’ F R2 F2 U F’ U’ F’ D’ F’ D F’ R’ F2 R2 U’ R’ U R’ F2 R F R’ F D’ L’ D R D’ L D U F2 U’ F’ U F’ U’ D’ F2 D F D’ F D

Also had this... but it doesn’t seem to work and I ran out of time.
R F D R’ (L’ B’ R’ B L B’ R B) B D B’ F2 R’ D2 R D2 L D L’ D’ R F D’ F’ D’ B’ D B D2 R’ D R D F D L F’ R F L’ F’ R’ D’


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2011)

ohai simon


2x2: 2.53, 2.80, 6.53, 2.30, 3.43
3x3: 9.31, 9.03, 13.27, 7.80, 7.88
4x4: 40.02, 39.56, 42.97, 44.94, 49.11
5x5: 1:09.59, 1:15.80, 1:10.90, 1:05.22, 1:12.05
6x6: 2:04.18, 2:26.36, 2:17.91, 2:30.61, 2:25.46
7x7: 4:10.69, 4:04.06, 3:51.53, 3:55.46, DNS
2x2BLD: 12.06, 14.33, DNF
3x3BLD: DNF, 51.18, DNF
4x4BLD: DNF, DNF, 5:05.86
5x5BLD: DNF, DNF, DNS yet
6x6BLD: DNS yet
MultiBLD: 6/8 in 26:59 = 4 points.
3x3OH: 17.93, 18.05, 16.03, 13.11, 17.96
3x3WF: 3:02.13, 2:48.40, 3:21.75, 3:05.27, 2:31.22
3x3MTS: 1:14.31, 1:06.86, 47.33, 48.59, 48.12

FMC: 36

2x2x3: R’ L’ F2 D’ L D2 R’ D
Finish F2L: F2 R2 F’ U F’ U’ R’ F2 R F’ D’ F D
N perm: F’ D F’ U F2 D’ F U’ D F’ U F2 D’ F U’

2-4 relay: 48.66
2-5 relay: 2:09.56
Magic: 2.19, 2.18, 1.41, 1.68, 1.72
Master Magic: 4.93, 4.69, 6.11, 6.30, 6.69
Clock: 11.19, 17.28, 19.30, 13.19, 16.19
Megaminx: 1:21.66, 1:03.52, 1:07.41, 1:06.52, 1:06.66
Pyraminx: 9.16, 8.16, 6.02, 2.83, 6.66
Sq1: 19.18, 21.47, 22.78, 20.65, 19.90
Skewb: 17.25, 10.63, 16.34, 9.43, 19.15


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 18, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> FMC: 36


Whee!!!!! After getting 2nd place last week I now beat the dominant force in cubing ;-)


----------



## Laura O (Feb 18, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 19.40, (22.59), (19.19), 22.33, 22.52 = 21.42
*Clock*: (7.90), 8.32, 8.10, (8.65), 8.01 = 8.14
Comment: bad times, no time to practice atm


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 18, 2011)

*3x3 MTS:* (37.41), 37.56, 38.68, 41.28, (43.83) = *39.17*
Video:


Spoiler


----------



## (X) (Feb 18, 2011)

2x2 avg: 5.64
(4.99), (7.57), 5.14, 5.81, 5.97
3x3 avg: 14.84
15.51, (15.67), 13.69, 15.31, (12.26)
4x4 avg: 1:16.17
1:24.84, (1:26.53), 1:11.40, 1:12.28, (1:06.32)
5x5 avg: 2:25.21
2:23.60, (2:48.68), 2:26.78, 2:25.25, (2:13.10)
2x2 BLD best: 1:13.99
1:13.99, DNF(36.23), DNF(1:46.00)
3x3 OH avg: 26.39
27.39, (30.00), (22.70), 27.69, 24.10


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 19, 2011)

2x2:	19.14	17.45	31.80	31.68	17.55 = 22.79
3x3:	66.95	75.87	85.55	40.24	85.98 = 76.12

2x2BLD:	27.88	54.86	33.64 =	27.88
3x3BLD:	dnf	02:04.20	dnf = 2:04.20
4x4BLD:	dnf	dnf	dnf =	DNF
5x5BLD:	18:06	dnf	dnf	= 18:06
6x6BLD:	dnf 
7x7BLD:	dnf	4 obliques
Multi:	1/3	= dnf in 16:20


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 19, 2011)

Odder said:


> Look at this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Thanks for the advice, I'll learn that alg.

Edit: I'm not sure that's the right alg...


----------



## x-colo-x (Feb 19, 2011)

3BLD: DNF, 55.03, DNF = 55.03


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2011)

*2x2x2: *7.13 8.02 8.16 (8.61) (6.43) = *7.77*
*3x3x3: *(16.34) 21.61 (22.83) 20.06 17.05 = *19.57*
*5x5x5: *2:00.53 (2:04.97) (1:52.31) 1:58.53 2:03.27 = *2:00.78*
*7x7x7: *6:14.93 (6:09.46) (6:39.71) 6:21.31 6:23.15 = *6:19.80*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *57.02 (1:02.00) (44.56) = *44.56*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *35.00 34.93 (32.81) (40.18) 38.83 = *36.19*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *(51.91) 1:05.16 (DNF) 1:08.22 56.34 = *1:03.24*
*Magic: *1.59 1.55 (2.56) (1.52) 1.52= *1.55*
*Master Magic: *4.21 (4.81) 4.40 (3.88) 4.15 = *4.25*
*Clock: *(11.56) (16.78) 15.34 15.72 11.78 = *14.28*
*MegaMinx: *2:47.02 2:48.78 (2:56.63) (2:29.82) 2:47.11 = *2:47.64*
*Pyraminx: *14.12 (15.65) 14.02 12.42 (10.44) = *13.52*
*Square-1: *(1:10.37) 1:10.84 (35.37) 57.85 59.50 = *1:02.57*

Lost my 4x4x4 and 6x6x6


----------



## Jedi5412 (Feb 20, 2011)

2x2x2: (7.97) , 13.44 , (13.96) , 9.18 , 10.71 + 10.93

Just learnt orteaga today 

3x3: 33.21, 30.31, (26.55) , (35.03) , 29.81 = 30.982

Not used to my new bright C4U stickers cant see 

Using 2Look LL


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 20, 2011)

For the first time in 17 weeks Simon did not win! Feliks really went
all the way this week, even 6x6 bld to beat Simon. Perhaps Simon
needs to get him a Skewb  Congratulations Feliks.

*2x2x2*(33)

 2.38 Ville Seppänen
 2.79 SimonWestlund
 2.92 fazrulz
 3.26 AnsonL
 3.34 asiahyoo1997
 3.48 Jaysammey777
 3.96 cuberkid10
 4.37 Yes, We Can!
 4.54 isaacthecuber
 4.76 slocuber
 5.37 Tim Reynolds
 5.46 Evan Liu
 5.59 KryuzbanDmitry
 5.64 (X) 
 5.82 rahulkadukar
 5.96 Kian
 5.98 Hyprul 9-ty2
 6.47 Keroma12
 6.52 Blablabla
 7.13 PeterV
 7.20 mande
 7.41 Jakube
 7.73 Zane_C
 7.76 pierrotlenageur
 7.77 AvGalen
 8.63 Mike Hughey
 8.68 Alcuber
 10.25 Xishem
 11.11 Jedi5412
 12.45 MaeLSTRoM
 14.02 MichaelErskine
 22.79 MatsBergsten
 31.42 cmhardw
*3x3x3 *(35)

 8.74 fazrulz
 9.26 asiahyoo1997
 10.11 SimonWestlund
 10.20 AnsonL
 10.41 Ville Seppänen
 10.87 Yes, We Can!
 12.41 isaacthecuber
 14.67 cuberkid10
 14.74 Tim Reynolds
 14.83 slocuber
 14.84 (X) 
 14.87 Evan Liu
 15.02 Kian
 15.07 Jaysammey777
 15.28 Zane_C
 15.97 Alan Chang
 16.39 pierrotlenageur
 16.59 KryuzbanDmitry
 18.31 Keroma12
 18.86 mande
 19.57 AvGalen
 21.42 larf
 22.58 rahulkadukar
 22.61 Xishem
 22.99 Blablabla
 23.31 Mike Hughey
 25.40 Jakube
 26.87 PeterV
 31.11 Jedi5412
 31.24 MichaelErskine
 35.71 MaeLSTRoM
 40.68 RubikZz
 51.54 tertius
 1:16.12 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(20)

 42.64 fazrulz
 45.78 asiahyoo1997
 49.08 SimonWestlund
 53.35 pierrotlenageur
 54.63 isaacthecuber
 59.49 Ville Seppänen
 1:01.40 Kian
 1:02.85 Evan Liu
 1:16.17 (X) 
 1:18.08 cuberkid10
 1:18.42 Zane_C
 1:21.21 Jaysammey777
 1:23.38 Tim Reynolds
 1:27.86 RCTACameron
 1:30.64 Mike Hughey
 1:38.88 rahulkadukar
 2:00.36 Jakube
 2:13.39 MichaelErskine
 2:20.23 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:10.85 fazrulz
 1:18.63 asiahyoo1997
 1:32.94 SimonWestlund
 1:35.71 AnsonL
 1:36.47 Ville Seppänen
 1:59.45 isaacthecuber
 2:00.78 AvGalen
 2:00.85 Kian
 2:13.70 pierrotlenageur
 2:14.44 Tim Reynolds
 2:25.21 (X) 
 2:32.22 Evan Liu
 2:33.35 rahulkadukar
 2:34.09 Mike Hughey
 2:44.37 Zane_C
 2:58.80 RCTACameron
 3:37.06 Jakube
 3:51.15 Jaysammey777
 3:57.40 MichaelErskine
 4:45.84 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:23.24 fazrulz
 2:45.89 SimonWestlund
 3:58.68 Keroma12
 5:03.49 rahulkadukar
 5:18.73 Mike Hughey
 8:01.96 MichaelErskine
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:03.40 fazrulz
 4:49.70 SimonWestlund
 5:25.35 Ville Seppänen
 6:13.32 Keroma12
 6:19.80 AvGalen
 7:26.17 Kian
 7:52.25 Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 14.82 AnsonL
 15.87 asiahyoo1997
 17.31 fazrulz
 17.79 Yes, We Can!
 19.92 SimonWestlund
 23.08 Ville Seppänen
 23.54 isaacthecuber
 24.49 Kian
 26.19 Zane_C
 26.39 (X) 
 33.26 RCTACameron
 34.46 Jaysammey777
 36.14 mande
 36.25 AvGalen
 36.52 Evan Liu
 37.08 cuberkid10
 43.08 KryuzbanDmitry
 45.23 Mike Hughey
 45.79 Blablabla
 47.46 Xishem
 52.34 pierrotlenageur
 54.75 rahulkadukar
 56.68 Jakube
 1:05.05 MichaelErskine
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:17.89 Henrik
 1:38.38 Mike Hughey
 1:41.45 SimonWestlund
 2:58.60 fazrulz
 3:03.20 Kian
 5:16.08 Jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 11.06 SimonWestlund
 12.06 fazrulz
 13.46 Ville Seppänen
 18.63 RCTACameron
 20.83 Zane_C
 21.17 Evan Liu
 23.44 Kian
 23.99 cmhardw
 24.53 Mike Hughey
 27.88 MatsBergsten
 31.07 Jaysammey777
 43.12 rahulkadukar
 44.56 AvGalen
 45.61 Keroma12
 49.21 Jakube
 1:01.06 pierrotlenageur
 1:13.99 (X) 
 DNF AnsonL
 DNF Xishem
 DNF Blablabla
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 39.47 Ville Seppänen
 51.18 fazrulz
 55.03 x-colo-x
 1:01.59 Zane_C
 1:26.75 SimonWestlund
 2:03.05 Mike Hughey
 2:04.20 MatsBergsten
 2:29.89 Norbi
 2:43.13 Keroma12
 3:04.78 Jakube
 3:07.34 okayama
 3:09.35 mande
 3:18.69 pierrotlenageur
 3:21.11 Kian
 3:57.65 Xishem
 4:19.10 Jaysammey777
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Blablabla
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(12)

 3:45.80 Ville Seppänen
 5:05.86 fazrulz
 6:37.90 cmhardw
 7:34.30 Mike Hughey
 7:50.12 Zane_C
10:56.38 Jakube
15:05.01 Hyprul 9-ty2
17:48.80 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF Kian
 DNF SimonWestlund
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:43.08 Ville Seppänen
12:04.97 Zane_C
12:49.03 Mike Hughey
13:57.24 cmhardw
16:19.35 SimonWestlund
18:06.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF fazrulz
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

26:21.40 cmhardw
36:59.34 Mike Hughey
 DNF fazrulz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

8/9 (39:04)  Mike Hughey
6/6 (28:30)  SimonWestlund
6/6 (45:28)  Kian
11/17 (48:49)  Zane_C
4/4 (25:27)  okayama
6/8 (26:59)  fazrulz
1/2 ( 9:08)  Jakube
2/4 (27:41)  Keroma12
1/3 (16:20)  MatsBergsten
1/4 (43:11)  Xishem
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 39.17 kinch2002
 50.99 SimonWestlund
 54.52 fazrulz
 1:03.24 AvGalen
 1:20.26 Jaysammey777
 1:31.00 Mike Hughey
 1:33.74 Kian
 1:43.14 Xishem
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 48.66 fazrulz
 58.44 asiahyoo1997
 1:04.70 SimonWestlund
 1:16.69 isaacthecuber
 1:21.92 Kian
 1:22.56 pierrotlenageur
 1:29.91 cuberkid10
 1:31.93 Evan Liu
 1:41.37 Jaysammey777
 1:49.24 Zane_C
 1:58.67 Mike Hughey
 1:59.53 Keroma12
 2:04.32 rahulkadukar
 2:35.94 Jakube
 3:20.40 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:09.56 fazrulz
 2:19.17 asiahyoo1997
 2:40.23 SimonWestlund
 3:17.71 isaacthecuber
 3:25.18 Kian
 3:42.88 pierrotlenageur
 4:05.55 Evan Liu
 4:10.65 Zane_C
 4:40.11 rahulkadukar
 4:44.92 Keroma12
 5:00.12 Mike Hughey
 5:57.53 Jaysammey777
 6:44.72 Jakube
 8:33.95 MaeLSTRoM
*Magic*(12)

 1.02 KryuzbanDmitry
 1.23 SimonWestlund
 1.37 Evan Liu
 1.52 Jaysammey777
 1.55 AvGalen
 1.66 cuberkid10
 1.68 pierrotlenageur
 1.86 fazrulz
 2.40 Kian
 2.44 MaeLSTRoM
 6.76 RubikZz
 9.91 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.89 Evan Liu
 3.24 KryuzbanDmitry
 3.66 SimonWestlund
 3.76 Mike Hughey
 4.25 AvGalen
 5.16 Jaysammey777
 5.78 fazrulz
*Skewb*(6)

 14.74 fazrulz
 18.29 Mike Hughey
 18.68 cuberkid10
 20.66 Alcuber
 21.54 Jaysammey777
 30.06 MaeLSTRoM
*Clock*(10)

 7.98 superti
 8.14 larf
 9.53 SimonWestlund
 10.22 KryuzbanDmitry
 13.87 Evan Liu
 14.28 AvGalen
 15.55 fazrulz
 18.99 Kian
 19.74 Jaysammey777
 20.02 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.58 SimonWestlund
 4.82 KryuzbanDmitry
 6.93 Jaysammey777
 6.95 fazrulz
 7.71 Ville Seppänen
 8.66 Evan Liu
 8.70 RCTACameron
 9.67 superti
 10.36 cuberkid10
 10.88 Alcuber
 11.00 Zane_C
 12.45 Kian
 13.52 AvGalen
 16.02 pierrotlenageur
 16.15 Mike Hughey
 20.18 MaeLSTRoM
*Megaminx*(11)

 51.34 SimonWestlund
 1:06.86 fazrulz
 1:38.60 Jaysammey777
 1:41.26 Ville Seppänen
 1:48.64 AnsonL
 2:16.00 Evan Liu
 2:45.37 Mike Hughey
 2:47.64 AvGalen
 2:56.65 Keroma12
 3:34.52 MaeLSTRoM
 4:08.30 Kian
*Square-1*(12)

 20.11 SimonWestlund
 20.67 fazrulz
 24.78 Ville Seppänen
 36.06 AnsonL
 38.47 Evan Liu
 43.26 Jaysammey777
 50.16 cuberkid10
 52.13 Mike Hughey
 1:01.03 Xishem
 1:02.57 AvGalen
 1:04.77 Kian
 1:32.36 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)

27 guusrs
29 Ville Seppänen
30 okayama
31 irontwig
33 Mike Hughey
34 Odder
35 Cubenovice
36 fazrulz
37 cmhardw
38 Kenneth
41 RCTACameron
41 Blablabla
41 Evan Liu
43 Jaysammey777
45 Kian
57 Keroma12
DNF  SimonWestlund

*Contest results*

409 fazrulz
382 SimonWestlund
292 Ville Seppänen
288 Mike Hughey
244 Kian
224 Zane_C
218 Jaysammey777
215 Evan Liu
175 asiahyoo1997
150 isaacthecuber
146 AnsonL
141 AvGalen
140 Keroma12
137 pierrotlenageur
132 cuberkid10
119 cmhardw
108 Jakube
108  (X) 
102 rahulkadukar
102 KryuzbanDmitry
98 MatsBergsten
89 RCTACameron
86 Yes, We Can!
84 Tim Reynolds
78 okayama
71 Xishem
68 Blablabla
63 mande
55 slocuber
54 MaeLSTRoM
41 MichaelErskine
32 Hyprul 9-ty2
28 larf
27 PeterV
27 guusrs
24 irontwig
23 Alan Chang
23 superti
22 Alcuber
22 Odder
22 x-colo-x
21 Cubenovice
18 Kenneth
17 Norbi
17 Jedi5412
12 kinch2002
10 RubikZz
10 Henrik
6 tertius


----------



## Faz (Feb 21, 2011)

Mats - I DNS 6BLD, so can you take me out of it. I'm not sure if this affects my placing though.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Mats - I DNS 6BLD, so can you take me out of it. I'm not sure if this affects my placing though.


 
Oh, I thought it was a DNF, that's why I commented it. 
But the program saw it was a DNS and not a DNF, so you did not get any participation points.
My mistake , the list stands uncorrected.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yay 3rd in megaminx


----------

